# Jewell orchids.com orchid vendor



## troy (Jul 18, 2016)

Anybody know of this vendor?


----------



## Scott Ware (Jul 19, 2016)

I purchased about 20 plants from them in September of 2009 and it was a 100% positive experience. At the time, their offering focus was coerulea type cattleya hybrids and species. They may have branched out more recently. Shipping costs were very reasonable and every plant they shipped was in excellent condition and all are still growing very well.


----------

